# NEW RPG Game Accessory - CORPSE TOKENS



## Maul

Hey Guys and Gals,

We here at TOKEN FORGE have a new game accessory that we know every RPG gamer who uses miniatures will love.  CORPSE TOKENS.  

A Corpse Token is a table-top RPG gaming accessory that is used to represent a dead Monster or Player Character on a battle-map in a combat scenario.

Heres what one looks like:




Corpse Tokens have the following uses:





Check out our Kickstarter here:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cyderak/corpse-tokens


Thanks for taking the time to check us out,


Carl Bartoli
TOKEN FORGE LLC.


----------



## Maul

A couple updates:

As of 9 pm 5-19-2014 we're at $587. Almost 2/3 of what we need to become funded. Then moving on to funding stretch goals.


We also have some rough sketches of the OGRE and Skeleton Corpse Tokens.




They look awesome!!


-Carl 
TOKEN FORGE LLC


----------



## Maul

updated Ogre and Skeleton art.


----------



## Maul

Hey guys and gals,

Here it is.

The finished art for the OGRE Corpse Token:


----------



## Maul

A couple updates.......

We have the "Prone" (Laying down) position for all of the Corpse Tokens and the finished Skeleton pic.



..............And they loo amazing!!


----------



## Maul

We're also offering our Potion Tokens as ADD-ONS in our Corpse Tokens Kickstarter campaign. 





Check it out:   https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cyderak/corpse-tokens


----------



## Maul

Hey,


Ross Campbell does it again.


These next pieces are called HERO POINT Tokens. They can be used for either a Fantasy genre RPG or a Super hero genre RPG.


Here are the links to both.










The fantasy based HERO POINT Token can be used for any D20 Hero point system or Pathfinder Hero Point System.


The Super Hero genre HERO POINT Token can be used for Mutants and Masterminds Hero Point System.


These are available as ADD-ON's on our Kickstarter campaign here:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cyderak/corpse-tokens


----------



## Maul

*MORE PLEDGE LEVELS*

Hey Guys and Gals,

We added more pledge levels.

There are some higher level pledge levels that we are giving items away to make them more appealing.

Here are the levels:
*
Pledge $58 --- GRIM REAPER*
*This pledge level gets you 5 "Ten packs" of Corpse Tokens AND 2 Potion Tokens of your choice. (You can add-on as many Corpse Tokens or any other add-ons as you want.) **** Include the price of any desired add-on items into your pledge and then after the Kickstarter campaign is complete we will e-mail you asking which add-on items you wanted. (((Domestic shipping is budgeted into the reward price.))) Estimated delivery: Nov 2014 Add $20 USD to ship outside the US*
*

Pledge $100 --- UNDEAD HORDE*
*This pledge level gets you 9 "Ten packs" of Corpse Tokens AND a Body Bag. (You can add-on as many Corpse Tokens or any other add-ons as you want.) **** Include the price of any desired add-on items into your pledge and then after the Kickstarter campaign is complete we will e-mail you asking which add-on items you wanted. (((Domestic shipping is budgeted into the reward price AND INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING IS ONLY $15 TO MAKE THIS PLEDGE LEVEL MORE APPEALING.))) Estimated delivery: Nov 2014 Add $15 USD to ship outside the US*
*

Pledge $115 --- UNDEAD GOD*
*This pledge level gets you 10 "Ten packs" of Corpse Tokens, a Body Bag , AND 5 Potion Tokens of your choice.(You can add-on as many Corpse Tokens or any other add-ons as you want.) **** Include the price of any desired add-on items into your pledge and then after the Kickstarter campaign is complete we will e-mail you asking which add-on items you wanted. (((Domestic shipping is budgeted into the reward price AND INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING IS ONLY $15 TO MAKE THIS PLEDGE LEVEL MORE APPEALING.))) Estimated delivery: Nov 2014 Add $15 USD to ship outside the US*
*
So it is to your advantage to pledge the higher levels.*
*
So tell your friends, Family, Fellow Gamers,  Your dog, (lol), and lets get this wicked project funded!!!*
*
Thanks,*
*
Carl Bartoli  -- TOKEN FORGE LLC*


----------



## tadanokami

*etokens*

we need digital tokens and mapping...the world is changing.


----------



## Maul

tadanokami said:


> we need digital tokens and mapping...the world is changing.




And we might try that down the road but right now we're working on getting the physical versions funded.


----------



## Maul

*Only* *46 Hours to go **and we've had a big influx of pledges in these waning hours.*
*$421 to go until the** HUMAN FIGHTER Corpse Token **is funded.*
*
I know you guys can do it!!!*


----------



## reesekj

sweet


----------

